# 1972 Schwinn Breeze Whats this one worth ??



## Kennyo (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought a breeze yesterday (actually 2 bikes) they have  been in a basement since 1976 they were dirty but 100% all original down to the tubes , The breeze was built in nov 1972 the murray monterey i cannot find when it was made the headtube is stamped K2 6541 515739 ?? what do you think these are worth? i have not seen a breeze as nice as this one as it does not even have a scratch on it the murray has a couple ,Thanks


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 23, 2016)

They are clean and I am glad you saved them.  Tough to price.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 24, 2016)

The Green Schwinn, on a well known sales site, on a good day, to the right bidder? 200.00......
On your local CL ad, prob 1/2 of that........
the other bike 50.00


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 24, 2016)

I would hold onto the Breeze...........you don't find them that nice ............


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 25, 2016)

bob the bike seller said:


> The Green Schwinn, on a well known sales site, on a good day, to the right bidder? 200.00......
> On your local CL ad, prob 1/2 of that........
> the other bike 50.00




I agree with these estimates. 
But, you might find a hipster chick willing to pay $200 locally- Slap a Doc Martens sticker on it & park it in front of a (non-Starbucks) coffeehouse.


----------

